# sink - afwasbak/aanrecht/gootsteen



## Banbha

Hoi!!

Perdon dat ik zo een eenvoudige vraag moet stellen maar ik ben iets verward met  het woord 'sink' in het nederlands te vertalen, ik bedoel het ding in die je de afwas doet en niet het werkwoord sink/zinken 

Ik vind 'de afwasbak', 'het aanrecht' en 'de gootsteen' in woordenboeks. Is er een verschil tussen deze woorden of is er misschien een verschil tussen de 'sink' in de keuken en de 'sink' in de badekamer? Welk woord is beter te leren? Wat jammer dat er nog niet een nederlandse woordenboek op wordreference is, die zijn normaal vrij goed! 

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

Ik zou _sink_ vertalen met _wasbak_ in het geval van de badkamer en _gootsteen_ in de keuken. _Aanrecht_ is de plaats naast de gootsteen waar je snijplank staat bijvoorbeeld, vaak gemaakt van marmer.

Brown


----------



## sanne78

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik zou _sink_ vertalen met _*wasbak*_ in het geval van de badkamer en _gootsteen_ in de keuken. _Aanrecht_ is de plaats naast de gootsteen waar je snijplank staat bijvoorbeeld, vaak gemaakt van *marmer*.


 
Hoi,

ik zou "sink" in de badkamer met "*wastafel*" vertalen.
In de keuken, inderdaad "*gootsteen".*

PS: ik denk dat er maar weinig *marmeren* aanrechten zijn.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

sanne78 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> ik zou "sink" in de badkamer met "*wastafel*" vertalen.
> In de keuken, inderdaad "*gootsteen".*
> 
> PS: ik denk dat er maar weinig *marmeren* aanrechten zijn.


 
De _wastafel_ is voor mij de gehele plaats, dus ook het marmeren gedeelte 

Marmer is wel een luxe inderdaad!


----------



## Kayla321

Ik heb nog nooit een marmeren aanrecht gezien. Meestal zijn ze volgens mij van kunststof.

Verder ben ik het helemaal met bovenstaande posts eens.
Het woord afwasbak heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Wel afwas en wasbak, maar niet samen. (Al is het wel duidelijk wat je bedoelt!)


----------



## jacquesvd

Kayla321 said:


> Ik heb nog nooit een marmeren aanrecht gezien. Meestal zijn ze volgens mij van kunststof.
> 
> Verder ben ik het helemaal met bovenstaande posts eens.
> Het woord afwasbak heb ik nog nooit gehoord. Wel afwas en wasbak, maar niet samen. (Al is het wel duidelijk wat je bedoelt!)


 
afwasbak wordt wel veel in Vlaanderen gebruikt ter onderscheid met 'wasbak': het ene in de keuken, het andere in de badkamer. Gootsteen is in Vlaanderen meer geschreven taal, alhoewel het in de gesrpoken taal voorkomt, naast pompsteen en afwasbak.
Ik weet niet of Van Dale 'afwasbak' vermeldt, maar het is het woord dat ik het meest hoor hier in Vlaanderen.


----------



## Frank06

jacquesvd said:


> Ik weet niet of Van Dale 'afwasbak' vermeldt, maar het is het woord dat ik het meest hoor hier in Vlaanderen.


Het wordt vermeld in Van Dale, maar het heeft geen eigen lemma.



> *afwasbak*: zie bak





> *bak*: ook als tweede lid in samenst. als de volgende, waarin het eerste lid de functie of het gebruik noemt
> afwasbak, drinkbak, etensbak, filterbak, klasseerbak, kneedbak, ontsmettingsbak, pasteurisatiebak, pekelbak, reinigingsbak, stapelbak, verdeelbak



Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Het woord *afwasbak* wordt m.i. in Nederland niet gebruikt; ik heb er althans nog nooit van gehoord; ik ken enkel het woord *gootsteen*.

Wat betreft de badkamer, gebruik ik alleen *wastafel*. 
Hier een foto: http://www.windsorbathrooms.nl/Sanitair/Devon/images/D15 wastafel 1-3 gats.jpg

Wastafels met een kastje erom heen, bestonden 'vroeger' weinig. Ik zou dat een *inbouwwastafel* noemen.


_*"De verschillende vormen*_


_De *vrij hangende wastafel* wordt niet ondersteund door een voet, maar wordt bevestigd aan de muur. _
_Anders dan je zou vermoeden steunt de *wastafel met zuil* niet op de zuil: er zit zelfs vaak nog een aantal millimeters ruimte tussen beiden. De zuil verbergt de waterleidingen maar moet te verwijderen zijn om goed bij de leidingen te kunnen. Hetzelfde geldt voor de wastafel met sifonkap. _
_Dan zijn er nog de *(half)inbouwwastafels*. Deze zijn (deels) ingebouwd in een badkamermeubel. _
_De laatste categorie is de *wastafels op een wastafelblad*. Een stijlvolle trend die je momenteel veel ziet: een of meerdere waskommen worden op een bovenblad gemonteerd. Een nadeel hiervan is dat het lastiger schoonmaken is." _
http://badkamers.welke.nl/artikelen/Achtergronden/De-wastafel


----------



## Lopes

In Vlaanderen heb je hiervoor toch ook het fraaie woord 'pombak'?


----------



## Frank06

Lopes said:


> In Vlaanderen heb je hiervoor toch ook het fraaie woord 'pombak'?


Ah ja . Mijn grootouders hadden nog echte pompbakken (en dus pompen) in huis. Ik gebruik ook nog steeds het woord "pompbak".

F


----------



## Peterdg

Frank06 said:


> Ah ja . Mijn grootouders hadden nog echte pompbakken (en dus pompen in huis). Ik gebruik ook nog steeds het woord "pompbak".
> 
> F


Ik ook.
En voor het "ding" in de badkamer, gebruiken wij "lavabo".


----------



## NewtonCircus

Banbha said:


> Hoi!!
> 
> Perdon dat ik zo een eenvoudige vraag moet stellen maar ik ben iets verward met het woord 'sink' in het nederlands te vertalen, ik bedoel het ding in die je de afwas doet en niet het werkwoord sink/zinken
> 
> Ik vind 'de afwasbak', 'het aanrecht' en 'de gootsteen' in woordenboeks. Is er een verschil tussen deze woorden of is er misschien een verschil tussen de 'sink' in de keuken en de 'sink' in de badekamer? Welk woord is beter te leren? Wat jammer dat er nog niet een nederlandse woordenboek op wordreference is, die zijn normaal vrij goed!
> 
> Alvast bedankt!


 
Pardon dat ik *zo een eenvoudige (? Expert needed)* vraag moet stellen maar ik *heb moeite om* het woord 'sink' in het nederlands te vertalen, ik bedoel het ding *waarin* je de afwas doet en niet het werkwoord sink/zinken 

Ik vind 'de afwasbak', 'het aanrecht' en 'de gootsteen' in *woordenboeken*. Is er een verschil tussen deze woorden of is er misschien een verschil tussen de 'sink' in de keuken en de 'sink' in de *badkamer*? Welk woord is beter *(obsolete)*? Wat jammer dat er nog *geen* *Nederlands *woordenboek op wordreference is, die zijn normaal vrij goed! 

Alvast bedankt! [/QUOTE]

*Zoals mijn leraar in de lagere school altijd zei. Doe zo verder* . 

Groeten Herman.


----------



## Banbha

NewtonCircus said:


> Pardon dat ik *zo een eenvoudige (? Expert needed)* vraag moet stellen maar ik *heb moeite om* het woord 'sink' in het nederlands te vertalen, ik bedoel het ding *waarin* je de afwas doet en niet het werkwoord sink/zinken
> 
> Ik vind 'de afwasbak', 'het aanrecht' en 'de gootsteen' in *woordenboeken*. Is er een verschil tussen deze woorden of is er misschien een verschil tussen de 'sink' in de keuken en de 'sink' in de *badkamer*? Welk woord is beter *(obsolete)*? Wat jammer dat er nog *geen* *Nederlands *woordenboek op wordreference is, die zijn normaal vrij goed!
> 
> Alvast bedankt!


 
*Zoals mijn leraar in de lagere school altijd zei. Doe zo verder* . 

Groeten Herman.[/QUOTE]

Hartelijk bedankt Herman! 
Bedankt ook aan ieder die geschreven hebben, ik kan hier nu zien dat het niet alleen me was die iets verward met all deze 'sink' woorden was! Interessant dat er ook natuurlijk verschillen tussen een sink in Nederland en Vlaanderen zijn 

Hartelijk bedankt weer!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Ik ook.
> En voor het "ding" in de badkamer, gebruiken wij "lavabo".


 
Dit is inderdaad "standaardtaal"  in Vlaanderen. 

Ik heb altijd de overtuiging gehad dat dit woord een samenstelling was van *"lavage"* of *"laver"* en een ander woord. Kan iemand dit bevestigen of slaat mijn fantasie weer op hol?

Groetjes,

Herman


----------



## sanne78

*"Lavabo : *
_premier mot du __psaume 25, Lavabo inter innocentes manus_
_meas, « Je laverai mes mains au milieu des_
_innocents », __. _
_Au __XIX__e __siècle, on l’emploie pour désigner le meuble_​
_de toilette."_

Dus: 
eerste woord van psalm 25:
Lavabo inter innocentes manus meas.
"Ik was mijn handen ten midden van onschuldigen".

In de 19de eeuw gebruikt voor de "wastafel".

http://www.weblettres.net/ar/articles/13_130_350_nrp4.pdf


----------



## Kayla321

*graaft in geheugen* Is lavabo niet de toekomstige tijd van ik was in het latijn, oftewel ik zal wassen?


----------



## Peterdg

Kayla321 said:


> *graaft in geheugen* Is lavabo niet de toekomstige tijd van ik was in het latijn, oftewel ik zal wassen?


Heel juist


----------



## sanne78

Kayla321 said:


> *graaft in geheugen* Is lavabo niet de toekomstige tijd van ik was in het latijn, oftewel ik zal wassen?


 
Je hebt natuurlijk gelijk. Ik was gewoon lui met het vertalen (vanuit het frans, trouwens, niet vanuit het latijn)


----------



## NewtonCircus

Ik was echt in de waan dat lavabo in het rijtje van "chauffage" en "bougie" thuishoorde, met andere woorden uit de tijd dat de helft van alle technische termen in Vlaanderen uit het Frans kwamen.

Met de nieuwe kennis die ik hier verworven heb kan ik alleen maar vaststellen dat technisch gezien *Ik lavabo mijn lavabo* correct is. Niet?

Groetjes Herman


----------



## sanne78

Herman, ik denk dat jullie (in Vlaanderen) het woord uit het Frans hebben overgenomen. *Lavabo* is hier in Frankrijk het gangbare woord voor de "sink" in de badkamer.


----------



## NewtonCircus

sanne78 said:


> Herman, ik denk dat jullie (in Vlaanderen) het woord uit het Frans hebben overgenomen. *Lavabo* is hier in Frankrijk het gangbare woord voor de "sink" in de badkamer.


 
Dus toch .

Dankje Sanne.


----------

